# "One Liners" from the great trainers-



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Evident by many folks' signature lines, what are some of the great "one liners" that you've been told(not heard) from dog training legends which have stuck with you and make you think when you're training? 

I have a recent from a local Swede which is simple but, I can't stop pondering his words over the last month. We were painting together on a Genie lift and talking dogs. In a nut-shell, I asked him about the "best" trial he ever judged and what he did for the set up. After decribing his favorite set ups and some memories of "the best" field trial series he ever judged in his career, he summed up his thoughts with this conclusion, 

"Put the birds where the dog doesn't want to go"

While it is a simple statement, to put it in context: He had just described a triple land mark in a field trial which was leading up the the National. He said he did not have a bird placement over 190 yards. He concluded by telling me that Dr. Lundy won the trial. I think he told me the story for that reason.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Norman Bordo speaking to me. After a dog of mine jumped out of my truck. Ran out of the very short drive way and to the other side of the road. Back to this side of the road through Adrienne's Flowers and poops at the base of his front stoop. "You teach that dog all it knows?" As the years went past, when ever a dog of mine or myself did a bonehead thing. He would say it again.


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

This sounds like it has the potential to be a good thread!


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

*"Your dog does best, what your dog does most."*


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

"He's never done that before"


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

When I asked a trainer once why the dog did what it did he said "because he is a Dog" of course it was in a very heave cajun accent.


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

*"I*​dentify, *I*solate, *I*mprove". Jerry Lieb




In a group conversation with Joe Letta.

Question: How long does it take to train a dog??


Answer: "A life time. But you only get 10 years"


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

"There is little reason to expect a dog to be more precise than you are." ~ Rex Carr


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

Get a rope. (Ken Bora)


----------



## Cleo Watson (Jun 28, 2006)

They just have to be a dog sometimes.


----------



## Gordy Weigel (Feb 12, 2003)

Most people treat dogs as people, all dogs treat people as dogs!


----------



## Bartona500 (May 23, 2011)

"Pros don't just pop up out of nowhere with 20 dogs on their trucks. At some point, those guys were amateurs out there kicking everyone's tail." 

-Mark Hairfield


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Evan said:


> "There is little reason to expect a dog to be more precise than you are." ~ Rex Carr


Rex's quotes are too many to recall, some memorable ones:
"leave something in it for the dog,"
when the dog was in a state of confusion about an issue he would shout (at the handler) "Simplify Simplify Simplify!"
Rex had a client who was a psychiatrist, Rex's definition of a psychiatrist was "someone who needs a psychiatrist"
when faced with a training problem he often said "don't point your finger at it (the problem)"

more to come as memory allows


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

A great friend of mine in Texas trains HT and Gun Dogs and he has always had a good one.

"The only thing two trainers will agree on is what the third trainer is doing wrong"


----------



## truthseeker (Feb 2, 2012)

There has been many through the years, but this one stands out. We where talking about young dogs and how much pressure to apply. " A good trainer can't put it in, but a bad trainer can sure take it out"


----------



## Kelly Greenwood (Dec 18, 2008)

"Fast on the whistle, slow on the cast"
"Watch your Dog!"(from the truck to the line,from the line to the bird, back to the line, from the line to the truck)


----------



## Brokengunz (Sep 3, 2011)

(after failing the first JR Test)

"Dad don't blame the dog, she tried her best to find that bird."

my 5 year old daughter Jessica


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

*"WHY IN HELL DID YOU DO THAT!!!!"*

A couple good ones who have stood behind me. 

JS


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

"over and out of trouble, or back and back to your truck." ~Paul Shoemaker

" if you think that dog is as smart as you, your giving yourself too much credit." J.Gunn


----------



## Colonel Blimp (Jun 1, 2004)

Jeff Boston .... "Dogs do what works for them."

Apparently simple (not Jeff, the aphorism!) but very profound. 

Eug


----------



## Ron in Portland (Apr 1, 2006)

Don't know who said this one, but it was passed along by a friend when we were discussing problems being addressed with too much pressure.

"A man convinced against his will is not a man convinced."

I try to remember that if I start thinking a problem should be addressed by pushing a button instead of simplifying and teaching.


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

EdA said:


> Rex's quotes are too many to recall, some memorable ones:
> *"leave something in it for the dog,"*
> 
> more to come as memory allows


That's my favorite! I was only there one summer, but heard it many times. Thanks Ed!

Evan


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Rarely is it the dog I worry about! D Hosford


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

"Don't make a little issue into a big issue" Malcolm Sykes


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

"That's dogs" Rick Stawsi

"Where were you lining that dog up?"........first my wife then countless others! I am getting better thankfully.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

When boasting to Jim Gonia years ago about how much my pup liked water, Jim in his deadpan manner said "You can fix that by pointing her at it and saying back!!"


----------



## Kasomor (Nov 29, 2008)

"It's not about the plastic." Anne Everett

Said when running drills...it's not that the dog gets the bumper. It's what they learn on the way to the bumper.


----------



## John Montenieri (Jul 6, 2009)

God damn it, you need to do something, BUT NOT THAT. (Source: Unsure, but I have an idea).


----------



## Scott R. (Mar 13, 2012)

Sometimes dogs do dog @&$?.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

jeff evans said:


> "over and out of trouble, or back and back to your truck." ~Paul Shoemaker
> 
> " if you think that dog is as smart as you, your giving yourself too much credit." J.Gunn


Dad always said"over to the ribbon and back to the truck"


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

huntinman said:


> When boasting to Jim Gonia years ago about how much my pup liked water, Jim in his deadpan manner said "You can fix that by pointing her at it and saying back!!"


For sure! Dad always said "they liked it till they were made to go in it"


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

"fixing one problem,usually creates another" JimWeitzel


----------



## Lab-Kid (Aug 26, 2005)

Not about training, but from a great trainer none the less and I still laugh about it today. Don't know if it was original or not, but knowing him it sure sounds like his.....

Mitch Paterson talking to a small group about his experience at the Chesapeake Specialty Trial several years ago:

New Person to FT's: "Do they have a Labrador Specialty Trial?

Mitch: "Two a year, they're called the National Open and National Amateur."


----------



## Illini Coot Killr (Feb 21, 2011)

"Have a safe trip home." Bob Huschle.

Said while judging my dog as it blew up on a water blind and I asked (in jest) "How we doing so far?"


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

"Training is not science, it is art. A blend of this, a measure of that, a deep breath at the appropriate moment and always a loving touch." - Dr. Ed Aycock


----------



## Sam Melish (Apr 23, 2012)

Was judging a hunt test when the dog obviously broke and the handler yelled "NO!". Quickly the hnadler turns to me and says I send him on "No". My appentice judged asked me what do we do? I said to the handler, "No problem. Send him on "No" the rest of the day and I'll pass him". At that point the whistle blew and the lead came out of his pocket.


----------



## my2ylws (Aug 12, 2010)

*"There's only 1 thing that 2 trainers can agree on - that the 3rd one isn't any good"*


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

" ...keep your mouth shut and show them a slick azzz.." - John Luther


----------



## Northernstorm (Apr 27, 2011)

"There is a difference between scratching your rear end and tearing it it to pieces"


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

A good dog may not get you invited on a hunt, but a bad dog will certainly get you uninvited.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Your dog responds to "No Here" better than any other dog out here.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

"Train smarter not harder" Mike Lardy


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

"Trainers should train dogs with tongue between teeth." Rex Carr


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

"train the dog you have, not the dog you wish you had"


----------



## truthseeker (Feb 2, 2012)

hotel4dogs said:


> "train the dog you have, not the dog you wish you had"


One that will go into my notes.


----------



## Laurie McCain (Apr 12, 2008)

I heard this at an obedience seminar, but it fits all areas of dog training.

"Never let your dog cheat you out of giving him the correction he deserves." Judy Howard

Laurie


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

The hardest thing in the world for a retriever trainer to do is... nothing.

This said in reference to allowing a dog to solve a problem on it's own rather than constantly helping it to move things along.


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

" Quit picking your nose ,, your head might cave in"

Qui Chang trainer ?


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Northernstorm said:


> "There is a difference between scratching your rear end and tearing it it to pieces"


ain`t that the truth!


----------



## Tom Hawley (Apr 25, 2005)

If there is something you don't want your dog to do then DON'T LET IT!!!!!!! George Gray


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

"Dogs only have so many water blinds in them, so spend them wisely"


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

a friend was trying to select a stud dog for one of his females. this friend learned that i was away training for a few days with a couple of very accomplished professional trainers. he called and asked if i would question these guys on the merits of several males on his "short list". at dinner that evening and at an appropriate time, i explained my friends upcoming decision and asked, "in your estimation, what studs sire the highest percentage of elite level field trial talent?" a long pause...................and then, *"well john it's hard for us to make a recomendation like that, we have seen bullsh%# sired by every one of these dogs!"*

last weekend i heard, *"he went exactly where you had him pointed.......he was great in the first!"*


----------



## Gordy Weigel (Feb 12, 2003)

A 1 yr. old dog that jumps on people, was a 3 month old pup that jumped on people.


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

and the club thanks you for your donation


----------



## Tim Carrion (Jan 5, 2003)

"Good dogs like ducks"

"Think about what the dog sees"


----------



## Ntblzjk719 (Jun 7, 2012)

"That's how ALL dogs are, they're gamers, they're going to cheat it EVERY time they think they can get away with it, its just their nature"...from a NAPWDA (North American Police Working Dog Association) Master Trainer I used to train under...never knew how true that was until using it in the retriever world. Thanks Brian.


----------



## vanman (Sep 26, 2007)

Training partner with 40a +in yrs expierence always says" perfect is the enemy of good".Ill never forget that.


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

Ntblzjk719 said:


> "That's how ALL dogs are, they're gamers, they're going to cheat it EVERY time they think they can get away with it, its just their nature"...from a NAPWDA (North American Police Working Dog Association) Master Trainer I used to train under...never knew how true that was until using it in the retriever world. Thanks Brian.


That's only true of labs and chessies 

Sweet, cooperative Golden owner Regards,

Jennifer


----------



## Jeff Atkinson (Jul 30, 2010)

During a desnaking clinic, my CLF proved to very obedient. She would head me off and push me away, never leaving the heal position, as we walked towards the rattler. The trainer told me, "you've got a good one, she'll take a bullet for you." Oddly enough, the trainer was Pat Mchale. The irony hit me a day after Pat lost his life as I can only assume he was protecting his loved ones.


----------



## PhilBernardi (Jul 17, 2010)

Slow down...Read your dog

- Kim Moses


----------



## vanman (Sep 26, 2007)

Cant make the correction with the transmitter in your pocket.OR you cant blow the whistle with it hanging around your neck.


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

vanman said:


> Cant make the correction with the transmitter in your pocket.OR you cant blow the whistle with it hanging around your neck.


Who said that? 

Evan


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

While my young dog was putting on a 40 acre hunt in a 10 acre field. "son, that dog is making good use of its time off tge truck."


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

Never expect a dog to do, what it has not been trained TO DO!

Make that dog mind! 

Be consistent - consistently good NOT BAD. ha! 

Gosh I have hundreds.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

"If you seek perfection in everything, you will end up with nothing." Not sure if it was Rex Carr or Jerry Patopea.


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

"You need a good dog, a good handler and a horseshoe up your a$$ all weekend "- Newt Cropper


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Evan said:


> Who said that?
> 
> Evan


Mr. Shoemaker has laid that law down before Rex. I think he's got a few years on him.


----------



## crp66 (May 6, 2009)

Put your whistle in your mouth and keep it there while he's running, but try not to blow it. Fold your arms across your chest and don't show any emotions. Thank your judges when your leaving, even if they are the ones that asked you to leave.

Advise given to me before my first qual.


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> Mr. Shoemaker has laid that law down before Rex. I think he's got a few years on him.


I question that one, Paul. The transmitters those guys used wouldn't fit in a pocket. Rex said his first "e-collar" was controlled by model airplane remote equipment. Those would be some huge pockets!

Evan


----------



## Gawthorpe (Oct 4, 2007)

"Just because you see lousy set up of competition tests, does not mean you need to train for those lousy set ups!"
Lynn Dubose

"You might want to shut your tailgate before those pups fall out of the truck!"
Cindy Lardy - Mike's very nice wife as I was driving through Wisconsin.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Bach Doar, when he noticed my mini sledge hammer in the truck used for driving tie out stakes. He also knew we were expecting a new chessie pup any day.
"New heeling stick for the new dog?". Of course he smiled!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

One more from Bach. When same chessie almost cleared the entire swim by pond on his water entry, "Chessie water cheating!"


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

_You can put pressure on a dog, but you cannot take it back. _ Mitch Patterson

_Derby dog at two, Gun dog by three_. Jim VanEngen (for those who love to run back to back to back derbies)


----------



## Andy Symons (Oct 2, 2003)

"I think the dogs are coming around to our way of thinking". Hugh Arthur to me and his assistant Charlie Ross, after re-running a very difficult morning Derby set-up in the afternoon.


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

See there, they're running where they think it should be - not where it went. They gotta learn to run to the bird.

You have got to slow down! Blow the whistle, let the dog sit, and then count to 10 before you do anything else.

He did exactly what you told him you wanted...that one was on you!

I thought you said you were catching on?


----------



## JustinS (May 17, 2009)

"You own what you condone" - I believe it is from Mike Lardy talking about a bad habit your dog may have


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

"Take the time to be sure you have convinced her to buy what you are selling."


----------



## awclark (Oct 20, 2007)

Here's another classic Hugh Arthur. "For some reason , the judges never think as highly of my dogs as I do."


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

As the two judges are conferring "he's just explaining to the other judge which end of the dog should pick up the bird" 

"You won't be able to say that again" in reply to bowser's "never done that"

or after finishing 3 dogs - "the dog that was pushing my top dog got a Jam, the top dog got a little bit of silver & the dog that failed 2 series places highest - I guess there is a lot I don't know about dogs"

"If Bowser doesn't want to do the work, you need to find a new dog" directed at a person trying to make a show breeding competitive . 

describing the difficulty setting tests in a Derby - 2 birds different directions, 2 birds same direction both L & R & 2 birds converging - not necessarily in that order & you'll have a trial & a winner .

Or "they've left several good tests on the way to those long birds"


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Lab-Kid said:


> Not about training, but from a great trainer none the less and I still laugh about it today. Don't know if it was original or not, but knowing him it sure sounds like his.....
> 
> Mitch Paterson talking to a small group about his experience at the Chesapeake Specialty Trial several years ago:
> 
> ...


PRICELESS! That's pure Mitch.......one of the wittiest and wisest guys around....and a wiseguy too.


----------



## Laird's Retrievers (Apr 20, 2007)

At a dave Rorem Seminar while I was running my dog Ellie on a land blind David turned to the group and said "Chris owns a ferrai, but he he is driving it like a VW bus"

Boy did this hit home and get a huge laugh! I will always remember; it was true!


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

"It's all about momentum. Without momentum you have nothing." ~ Jim Swan

Evan


----------



## Coxlabs (Oct 19, 2011)

This is a really great thread I have enjoyed reading through it.


----------



## 8mmag (Jan 1, 2010)

"All success belongs to the dog, All failures to the trainer" - author unknown


----------



## Brevard Arndt (Jul 2, 2003)

There comes a point in a blind, that you stop praying, drop the Rosary Beads, blow the whistle and MAKE IT HAPPEN.

John Blackbird


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

This is not Rocket science
Pat Burns
Grandma was slow but she was old
Andy Attar


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Evan said:


> "It's all about momentum. Without momentum you have nothing." ~ Jim Swan
> 
> Evan


Evan,if you new Jim you new what he meant! Jim


----------



## Duck Blind (Dec 11, 2010)

"Did she find the duck and bring it back? "Yes, Sir" Me "Then what the hell are you complaining about" - Mr. Jessie Crisp


----------



## cscasper (Aug 22, 2012)

“A Good Dog Makes a Trainer Look Good”- Joe Deloia


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Evan said:


> Who said that?
> 
> Evan


Every pro trainer in the world

/paul


----------



## acemedic1 (Sep 28, 2012)

Let the dog be a dog, stay out of his head....and when you think you've got it figured out and your finally outsmarting that pup....think again


----------



## Kelly Greenwood (Dec 18, 2008)

Pro training with a well established Obedience purely positive cookie trainer watched as dog gave several refusuals to pick up a bird in the middle of a pond, finally Pro says "Why don't you swim out and give the dog a cookie and see if that helps."


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

HA HA HA I love it!



Kelly Greenwood said:


> Pro training with a well established Obedience purely positive cookie trainer watched as dog gave several refusuals to pick up a bird in the middle of a pond, finally Pro says "Why don't you swim out and give the dog a cookie and see if that helps."


----------



## Matt Duncan (Feb 21, 2011)

I forget where I heard it but I keep this one in mind everytime I'm doing pile work.

"Train for momentum and precision will come. Train for precision and momentum will disappear" - I forgot


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Kelly Greenwood said:


> Pro training with a well established Obedience purely positive cookie trainer watched as dog gave several refusuals to pick up a bird in the middle of a pond, finally Pro says "Why don't you swim out and give the dog a cookie and see if that helps."


In a similar situation the pro said "you can't make a dog hungry enough to do that blind."


----------



## Olddog (Feb 28, 2009)

An old beagle man when asked how to train dogs replied " first you have to be smarter than the dog".


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

"What's the point?" - Jim Dobbs Have a reason for every mark and set-up.

"Training is fluid." - Mike Lardy - You have to be in the game every moment. Be ready to adjust your training.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*
After watching a handler mis-handle a dog on a land blind had a trainer say " he would have been better off cramming that whistle where the sun don't shine! That dog would have lined that blind if it were not for him!"

Monday morning humor regards,

Aaron*


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

2 from Bill Schrader come to mind:

*"Body Changes Momentum"*

and

*"SLOW DOWN!!!!!!"*


----------



## Kelly Greenwood (Dec 18, 2008)

Kelly Greenwood said:


> Pro training with a well established Obedience purely positive cookie trainer watched as dog gave several refusuals to pick up a bird in the middle of a pond, finally Pro says "Why don't you swim out and give the dog a cookie and see if that helps."


The line was delivered first by asking the handlers husband if she had a sense of humor to which the husband replied "Oh yes she does." after the "why don't you swim out..." comment from the Pro the handler turned and gave a look that could have melted diamonds, the husband under his breath said "I guess she just does not have one today"...

would not have wanted to be the husband on that ride home...


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Lab-Kid said:


> Not about training, but from a great trainer none the less and I still laugh about it today. Don't know if it was original or not, but knowing him it sure sounds like his.....
> 
> Mitch Paterson talking to a small group about his experience at the Chesapeake Specialty Trial several years ago:
> 
> ...


That's pretty hilarious and definitely sounds like Mitch!


----------



## Dick Sheldon (Jul 14, 2006)

Author unknown "It all starts at the truck". If you don't have there you ain't gonna have it anywhere


----------



## GG (Jan 29, 2006)

Dogs shape the character of man moreso than man shpaes the character of dogs! Uncle frank
gg


----------



## Waterbug (Feb 27, 2008)

"You get what you get and you don't throw a fit".


----------



## Chris Krause (Jun 29, 2011)

"Work with his brain and not ON his brain. Everything will be fine" 
--Steve Hendricks


----------



## GilWlsn (Jan 18, 2008)

Nothing fancy but the dogs, eveything else is "make due". Delmar Smith
there's 3 kinds of trainers- 1 is new, sponge. 2 has some success knows it all. 3 (some never make it to this level) realizes they don't and never will know it all,,,, I'm a 3. Danny Farmer
Don't complain, train. Anonymous


----------



## Noah (Apr 6, 2003)

"More good dogs made good trainers than good trainers ever made good dogs"

"It's just dogs pickin up $hit"


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

Kelly Greenwood said:


> The line was delivered first by asking the handlers husband if she had a sense of humor to which the husband replied "Oh yes she does." after the "why don't you swim out..." comment from the Pro the handler turned and gave a look that could have melted diamonds, the husband under his breath said "I guess she just does not have one today"...
> 
> would not have wanted to be the husband on that ride home...


Ha, I love it too, but many of my "obedience/agility friends" would snarl, I'm afraid.... Been on that receiving end of recent! LOL!


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

huntinman said:


> When boasting to Jim Gonia years ago about how much my pup liked water, Jim in his deadpan manner said "You can fix that by pointing her at it and saying back!!"





Kelly Greenwood said:


> Pro training with a well established Obedience purely positive cookie trainer watched as dog gave several refusuals to pick up a bird in the middle of a pond, finally Pro says "Why don't you swim out and give the dog a cookie and see if that helps."


Both of those made me laugh out loud.


"um, what the hell are you doing?" - Mike Taylor (To me, more than once )


----------



## JustinS (May 17, 2009)

The more people I meet the more I like my dog - Author unknown

A man needs 3 things in life - a good woman, a good job, and a good dog the first two are optional. - Author unknown

Sorry to the ladies out there but it is funny.... probably not true though we all need good jobs.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

My favorite Mitch Patterson quote, at a judging seminar. "It's not that hard to fool a Labrador".

A great quote that I learned in a Lardy workshop when he had a participating dog that would not take a right cast to get in a pond and after many several refusals he game him a left back and the dog jumped in the pond. I asked him why he gave that cast and he replied, "To break the spell".

The best quote I every heard was from my wife. Unfortunately for me she was out in the field when I thought I pulled Archie out of the truck and it was actually Gracie (the were brother and sister and looked a lot alike). I sent Gracie on Archie's name and she sat there, tried it again, and still a no go. Tossed a bumper off to the side and the dog picked it up. Was about to send the dog again on "Archie" when my wife yelled in from the field, "Check to see if that dog has balls". Yeah, my favorite and most embarrassing quote.


----------



## GG (Jan 29, 2006)

one of the most eye opening quotes i ever heard was when Rex was asked, "why do you think we are able to train dogs to such a high level" his answer was, " BECAUSE THEY ASSUME THE GUILT" . As a young trainer, It took me quite awhile to completely understand the meaning.

The true genius of Rex was his thirst for the true understanding of the character of dogs. We all owe the man a debt of gratitude for making us better dog trainers and people.
hope this help some dog trainer as it did me!
GG


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

> My favorite Mitch Patterson quote, at a judging seminar. "It's not that hard to fool a Labrador".




Laughed out loud at that one.


----------



## Sarge (Feb 8, 2012)

After completing all three series in a Master Test and not receiving a qualifying score, the judges advice to the handler was "don't make the judges think".


----------



## Certainty (Apr 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by vanman 
Cant make the correction with the transmitter in your pocket.OR you cant blow the whistle with it hanging around your neck.

Who said that? 

Evan

LOL I was going to say, I have heard Evan Graham say that!


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

Certainty said:


> Who said that?
> 
> Evan
> 
> LOL I was going to say, I have heard Evan Graham say that!


I know, my friend. I was just ribbing you! Hope all is well.

Evan


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Joe Stambaugh: _*"It's just dogs pickin' stuff up."

*_
Patrick Stambaugh (about age 12 at the time): _*"Or not..."*_


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Joe Letta after a dog no-gos on a blind:

"Back....." "Back......" "Back in the truck".....

He puts the lead on the dog and calmly turns and walks to the truck.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

"Dogs dog. Judges judge. Handlers handle." Joe Stambaugh


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Chris Atkinson said:


> "Dogs dog. Judges judge. Handlers handle." Joe Stambaugh


I always liked that one! Someone on here has that as their signature but I can't remember off hand who that is???


----------



## 8mmag (Jan 1, 2010)

Chris Atkinson said:


> "Dogs dog. Judges judge. Handlers handle." Joe Stambaugh



Chris, its nice to see you playing in your own sandbox rather than spending your time cleaning out the cat doodoo from your sandbox!


----------



## Tim McGarry (Jun 22, 2010)

"Never leave a test with a handle in your pocket"

-Greg Sharer


----------



## Johnny Drew (Oct 7, 2010)

You have to fininsh it, was told to me during a down the shore by one of my trianing partners who was told the same thing by one of our other training partners. It one of those thing you don't want to hear when you are ready to throw it all down an quit. Glad he was there or we would have went home with a half run blind.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

I remembered another gem:

"We'll keep training him, but it would be cheaper for you to buy a better dog"


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

Don't make the dog pay for your sins...pro to handler after making a bad decision.

Bill


----------



## Rozet (Jul 4, 2012)

Align the spline, then work on the mind. Ron Roman


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

Both of these are while dog is in the yard.

"We are going to keep teaching pressure until the dog sits on a dime, looks at us, and thinks to its self 'what in the H*** does that B***h want me to do now" 

"Lets see if the dog can handle prosperity(fun bumper)"


----------



## Kelly Greenwood (Dec 18, 2008)

One other funny moment was a pro watching a new handle fumble trying to grab and use a remote hanging from around her neck. After about 6 times the Pro said hold on went to the truck came back an cut the transmitter off the handlers neck went back put the scissors away came back and just picked up training the handler and dog, neither pro nor handler ever ever commented on it but it was funny to me...


----------



## Mitch Patterson (Feb 20, 2003)

Years ago I watched as dog after dog refused left hand casts off a point - breaking right - towards the tree line... When I ran I gave a RIGHT hand cast on the point!!!! I was asked why the right hand cast and I said, "I wanted it to be MY idea..."


----------



## Northernstorm (Apr 27, 2011)

"Its like teaching algebra to a 2nd grader, slow down and simplfy the task"


----------



## olclamman (Mar 24, 2003)

heres two of mine when told he -she does it home i repley they all do it HOME 
and they only dogs not machines


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

"Dogs are no different than kids"the only thing as a teacher,you can`t tell a parent to get a new kid,but I can sure as hell tell a dog owner to get a new dog" Jim Weitzel........


----------



## Northernstorm (Apr 27, 2011)

"And opinions are like rear ends, everyone has one and they all stink!"


----------



## BlaineT (Jul 17, 2010)

Slow down!


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ha Blaine,your hearing all the sayins from my dad (Jim Weitzel) from me and Northern Storm.We could go on and on and on.


----------

